# Modification du fond d'écran de login (démarrage ou reboot)



## MilesTEG (4 Août 2013)

Bonsoir, 
J'aurais une question. 
Est-il possible de modifier le fond d'écran du login ? (celui qu'on a  quand on démarre le mac, pas celui qu'on a quand il est juste en veille  car là c'est le même que le fond d'écran). 

Merci ^^ 
@+ 
Miles


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Août 2013)

regarde tout en bas de la cette page du forum... tu auras des liens vers des questions identiques


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Août 2013)

Merci  Je n'avais pas vu.
Par contre, ce que j'ai pu lire ne peut pas s'appliquer à mon cas, avec Montain Lion 10.8.4.

L'image du fond d'écran du login n'est pas l'une de ces trois :

"\Library\Desktop Pictures\Solid Colors\Solid Aqua Graphite.png"
ou 
"\Library\Desktop Pictures\Solid Colors\Solid Aqua Blue.png"
ou 
"\Library\Desktop Pictures\Solid Colors\Solid Aqua Dark Blue.png"


Du coup, ben je ne sais toujours pas où trouver cette image.


----------



## MilesTEG (5 Août 2013)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé un tutoriel qui me fait changer l'image dans la librairie système. 
Mais  finalement je pense laisser comme c'est  car j'aime bien quand ça  change régulièrement vu que je ne trouve jamais l'image 100% à mon goût.  
Celle par défaut reste sympa et sobre.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (20 Août 2013)

Sinon tu peux aussi utilisé Onyx, tu peux faire ça avec très facilement


----------



## MilesTEG (21 Août 2013)

Gecko_Splinter a dit:


> Sinon tu peux aussi utilisé Onyx, tu peux faire ça avec très facilement


Merci  C'est en effet plus pratique avec Onyx


----------

